# Query regarding tourist Visa (subclass 600) for parents



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi 

I have recently got PR for australia.
Since I would be travelling alone with my daughter I want to take my inlaws along with me on tourist visa.
I searched for info on tourist visa on the immigration website.
I had some queries regarding some of the points...
If anyone could help me with it I would be able to file visa for my inlaws myself otherwise I would have to use an agent.

1. They have mentioned that the applicant should have adequate funds for tourist visa but they havent mentioned the amount..

2. They have asked about the financial documents of the applicant and savings history...what if the applicant does not have enough savings history over a considerable period of time. In that case can we show our bank statement as the fund provider for them for their trip??

3. They have mentioned that the applicant should have health insurance but they have not mentioned any insurance company. Then in that case we can get the insurance from any service provider??

4. Can I apply for my inlaws tourist visa on the basis of my PR??

If anyone has any idea about the above queries then kindly help.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

chattri said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently got PR for australia.
> Since I would be travelling alone with my daughter I want to take my inlaws along with me on tourist visa.
> ...


Hi, 
I know its quite long time. But how did your application went through? 
How much funds do we need to show? CAn you give detaisl pls.


----------



## atongia (Oct 21, 2014)

*Parents Visa*

Hey Guys,
can anyone guide how to apply visa for parents ( visitor or tourist) in a simplfied manner ; step by step.

Asking too much but this would perhaps be helpful for all in future,coming to the forum.

PS : I am an Indian Citizen, Aus PR holder , came to Aus just a month back . 

Thanks in Advance

regards
Abhishek





vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi,
> I know its quite long time. But how did your application went through?
> How much funds do we need to show? CAn you give detaisl pls.


----------



## englishvinglish (Nov 21, 2016)

chattri said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently got PR for australia.
> Since I would be travelling alone with my daughter I want to take my inlaws along with me on tourist visa.
> ...


If I am not wrong, u r Mrs. CB


----------

